# Asadero cheese



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Anyone know how to make it or have a recipe?


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Now you've got me curious. Did you Google it? What type of cheese is it?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Asadero is a mlty Mexican type cheese..this thread has a recipe....

Asadero Cheese Making Recipe?


----------

